# Alien Dusk, A Novamarines Roleplay



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

++Five Postions Left++
_2 Tactical Squads and 1 Devastator Squad Open_ 

_The Forge World of Barbadon Reach lies on the outskirts of the Eastern Fringe, and is currently Imperial-Held. However, things are about to change, as the Cadian Imperial Guardsmen stationed on the planet soon find themselves beset by a deadly enemy. 

A Splinter Fleet of Tyranids have come to Barbadon Reach, and it looks as though all efforts to defend the Forge World will be overwhelmed by the xenos life forms. However, as luck would have it, the adeptus astartes chapter classifed in Imperial Records as the Novamarines, the sons of Guilliman. Responding to the plea for aid, the Novamarines dispatch a full-strength Battle Company with elements of support to aid the Imperial Guard.

And so, the stage is set for the Battle of Barbadon Reach. Can the Novamarines and their Imperial Guard allies overcome the almighty Hive Mind?_​
+++

*NEW:* I am also introducing a new, additional element into this roleplay, and depends on how quickly you can get your post for the latest installment up.

It's a thing I like to call "The Morale High Ground".

Basically, the first two people to post (but they still must be pretty good quality posts, remember), will gain The Morale High Ground for the update. If they manage to retain the Morale High Ground for the next update, you will be granted with a special charachter upgrade. The Morale High Ground chart is as follows:

MHGP stands for Morale High Ground Points. If you miss the MHG in one update, your MHGP goes back to zero. 

*2 MHGP* - "_Apothecary_" - You may replace one slain squad member with a new recruit. 

*3 MHGP* - "_Veterans_" - Your Squads will be upgraded to Sternguard Veterans or Vanguard Veterans, allowing your squads to take any armour and weapons from the Sternguard/Vanguard entries in Codex: Space Marines. 

*4 MHGP* - "_Unorthadox Tactics_" - If you are a tactical sergeant, you gain an extra upgrade (this can be a weapon), in your squad if you wish (See Codex Options). 

*5 MHGP* - "_Terminator Honours_" - Your Squads will be granted Terminator Armour. 

*6 MHGP* - "_Ancient Hero_" - If your charachter is slain in battle, you loose control of your squad but you become entombed in Dreadnought Armour. 

By the end of this roleplay, I aim for everybody to have the Veteran Upgrade at least. Some of you will hopefully have more. 

I hope you like this system, as it will encourage people to post quicker and have an increase in quality posts, and so we can speed the roleplay up and get a lot of posts in. 

We are starting from the next update, so at the moment, everybody starts with 0 MHGPs. 

You will be awarded half a MHGP if you allow one of your squad members to die in battle. (Note: you can only kill off a maximum of two of your squad members, unless I mention otherwise.).

Hopefully this is all clear for everybody. Any questions, post here or PM me.

+++

Now that we've got that out of the way, here's the recruitment list. You are playing as Space Marine Sergeants from the Novamarines Chapter, and you will be in command of a whole squad of Space Marines. How they fare in battle, you decide. Will they survive the campaign? 

*Name:* Make it sound like it should be a space marine name, not a modern day Earth one. (See Random Name Generator "Space Marine Names" for examples. 
*Age:* Anything between 100-300. 
*Apperance:* What do you look like?
*Personality:* Describe your personality.
*History:* Desribe you backstory, how did you become where you were? 
*Armour Type:* Mark VI or Mark VII
*Weaponary:* Typical Codex Choices for a Space Marine Sergeant.
*Squad Type:* I will allow up to six Tactical Squads, two Assault Squads and two Devastator Squads. Please check who's claimed what squad before you decide, it's first come, first serve. 
*Squad Weapons:* Again, use CODEX: SPACE MARINE choices for this one. 
*Squad Title* (If any): Examples Include "The Immortals", "Lions of Macragge" (Both taken from the Space Marine Codex, Ultramarines Second Company). 

+++

*RULES:*

1) Respect each other.
2) No God-Modding.
3) Minimum post length of a paragraph(4-5 lines).
4)Stay In Charachter. 
5) Have Fun.
6) Miss two updates, and your charachter will be killed, or if not, replaced by somebody else if someone wants to join up, or transfered to a Non-Playable Charachter. 
7) if you want to join, you *must* post your charachter sheet from the start. Don't reserve spots. 

+++

*I AM LOOKING FOUR TEN ROLEPLAYERS MAXIMUM. I WILL START WHEN WE HAVE SIX.*

+++

*Roleplayers:*
Username / Name of Charachter / Rank of Charachter / Squad Name

1. Bane of Kings / Leras Solomon / Space Marine Captain / Command Squad / "The Defenders of Honourum" 
2. Lord Ramo / Gabriel Varos / Assault Marine Sergeant / Assault Squad / "Avengers of Seros"
3. Vaz / Zandra Varyk, the Forlorn Hope / Assault Marine Sergeant / "Spears of the Tempest"
4. Jackinator / Ethan Lysane / Tactical Marine Sergeant / Tactical Squad / "The Eternals"
5. Marshall Ragnar / Darius Anar / Tactical Marine Sergeant / Tactical Squad / "Hammers of Guilliman"
6. G0arr / Bellum Macharius / Tactical Marine Sergeant / Tactical Squad / "Honourum's Thunderbolt"
7. Captain Stillios / Garviel Vintar / Tactical marine Sergeant / Tactical Squad "The Guardsmen of Tarness" 
8. Chocobuncle / Akkad Fulcram / Devastator Marine Sergeant / Devastator Squad / "The Disdain" 


FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll join and post up a assualt marine sergeant later today.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Mmmm, tempting, very tempting.
I might post up a tactical or devastator squad later.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for joining, Lord Ramo. Also, from now on, I'm adding a new rule, if you want to join, post your charachter sheet from the start. Don't reserve spots please.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill get one up later


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Name:* Make it sound like it should be a space marine name, not a modern day Earth one.


As a note, Luko, Khan, Alric, Lukas, Ulrik, Logan, Dante, Polux, Chang, Franz, Kleitus, Lexandro, Cadmus, Luther, Cato, Xavier, Pedro, Cortez, Ortiz, Raphael, and Mendoza are all names of various space marines.

Those are all also names of various semi old and fairly modern ones you can find here.


If there is something particular your looking for in the name then make it know but don't be silly. Names in 40k are derived, at least in part, from cultures from Earth.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Age:* A typical age for a space marine.


Thats anywhere from 45 to 450 depending on who you are, how good you are, your luck, your geneseed, and your chapter.

Don't be lazy, give players a specific range for this one.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> 6) Miss two updates, and your charachter will be killed.


Personally, I have always had a problem with this kind of outright threat. Your the GM, your say is final, but if someone is inactive for a time don't use the threat of killing their character off. You won't know the entire story until its relayed to you, assuming that happens.

Taking the character out, pushing them back as an NPC or even replacing them as if they had never been there. Those are both better alternatives than 'killing' the character off. (Though that second one is an equivalent to it.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the feedback Darkreever, will change the roleplay accordingly.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Ethan Lysane

Age: 291

Appearance: Unusually tall for a Space Marine he is broad chested with it. When he is not wearing his helmet you are greeted with a noble-featured face, but with a once-broken nose, now set crooked. This face is crowned by clipped blonde hair and is often split by a grin of unusual warmth.

Personality: Ethan is friendly and welcoming to any newcomers to the company or his squad. He places a lot of trust in his battle brothers but because of this he is unforgiving when they make mistakes, although he makes allowances for those in the lower ranks the higher up the chain of command the more critical he becomes. Despite this once they have redeemed themselves in his eyes he respects them all the more. However it is to himself that he is most critical.

History: Sergeant Lysane has been a member of this company for nearly 200 years, as such he is one of the veterans of the company and in that time he has established a good rapport with his battle-brothers. Before then he was a Sergeant of the seventh company before being assigned to this one permanently. He has experience of battle in almost every environment, from the claustrophobic confines of space hulks to the open plains of desert worlds.

He is regarded as lucky, something which he considers his curse, twice he has been the sole surviving member of his squad. However, since becoming Sergeant, at a relatively young age, he has taken pride in having never lost a man, leading to his squad becoming known as _The Eternals_ for their long standing presence in the company.

Armour Type: Mark VI

Weaponry: Combi-Plasmagun (_Exus Furor_), Chainsword, Melta-bombs, Frag and Krak Grenades.

Squad Type: Tactical Squad

Squad Weapons: Seven men equipped with Bolters and Bolt Pistols, one man with a Missile Launcher, one man with a meltagun. Frag and Krak Grenades.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard Jackinator. :victory:.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Can I do a sternguard squad? I know you don't have it on the list but I'm just hoping. But if not its cool, ill do a tactical squad.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Unfortuantly, due to the nature of this roleplay, I can't let anybody be any Sternguards/Vanguards/Other, non Battle Company choices, sorry.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Name: Zandra Varyk, the Forlorn Hope.

Age: 126

Appearance: Wears MkIV Power Armour, and carries the Iconography of Mordaci Blaylock on his gorget, taken from a Lamenter's Sergeant's MkVIII armour which was modified to accommodate it. However wears the "Crusader" pattern helm.

Personality: Quiet, short and to the point. Cares little to talk, and lets his actions do the talking. When giving orders, gives clipped precise orders. When asking requests, gives clipped precise requests. His superiors saw that as a rudeness and disrespect, and in a display of the chapters politics in play, despite his commitment, quality, and bravery, he was relegated to the ninth company as the Master At Arms, although it didn't change him. However, he was too stubborn to give in to their whimsical ideals for his own aggrandisement, and became more stoic in his resolve, which will see him stuck in a supporting role for the remainder of his days instead of destined for glory.

History: Zandra's first major operation was on deployment as a lead scout for the Novamarine's deployments during the Badab Campaign. Although being given similar tasks prior to that, none were of the importance that the Badab War involved. He and the other members of his squad were tasked with the deployment and activation of 6 Teleporter Beacons through which the 30 Terminators of Mordaci Blaylock's strike force to save the shattered Howling Griffon's.

However, due to the Executioners' confirmed deployment of a Damocles Pattern C2 Rhino, there could be no remote activation of the beacons, nor radio communication between the members. The mission was going well, until one of the two scout combat squads was engaged by an enemy patrol, and lost all of it's members. When the time came for activation, and the "squelch" never came over the comm's, the agreed signal of an "on-off" broadcast - and Zandra knew there was an error. Having made it his business to know the 3 other locations of the other squad's Beacon's, he covered the 6 miles of broken hilly terrain in under half an hour, setting the Teleport attack by a long time, but ensuring the deadly accuracy of the assault, ultimately saving the Howling Griffons.

Later on, he was involved in the destruction of Ork's rampaging through the battle space, where he earned distinction's for valour, in particular saving "The Stormbreaker's" life on one occasion from a horrific warp beast that was part of an Eldar Pirate band looting shattered planets later on in the campaign, blowing it's head off with a perfect shot normally considered out of bolt pistol's range.

Since then, he has made the jump from assault marine to 1st Company, where upon he requested to rejoin his own company to prove just to the Captain Solomon just how quality speaks out over politics.

Armour Type: Mark IV, please? If not, Mark VIII.

Weaponry: Storm Shield, Power Spear. Carries a melta charge, numerous frag grenades, and a few smoke grenades. NO JUMP PACK.

Squad Type: Assault Squad.

Squad Weapons: All of his squad carries a melta charge, and frag grenades. Mne Favreau carries the squad's flamer, and Mne Jules carries the squad's plasma pistol. All others carry a Bolt Pistol, and some variant of chain weaponry.

NEW!! Squad Title; Spear's of the Tempest.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Gabriel Varos

Age: 237 

Apperance: Gabriel is a fair skinned marine. He has shortly kept blond hair, and has a scar running from his temple down the right side of his face. His left arm below the elbow is a mechanical replica due to an orks choppa. He has light blue eyes and is fairly tall for a marine.

Personality: Gabriel is an intensely fierce marine in battle, known for his vicious and often brutal close combat assaults. It is due to his fiery temper that he has become an assault marine, showing no quarter to the enemy. He is not a calm individual outside of battle, never ceasing to train and make his squad seem the best of the Company. He knows he will never pass beyond that of a line officer, he does not have the tactical intelligence to lead a company, but he is the perfect leader of a squad of men. He draws the best out of his men through gruelling training regimes. He is incredibly loyal both to his men and the chapter and will vie to save their lives even if it risks his own.

History: Gabriel was born on a training planet for the chapter of the Nova marines. He was trained hard by his father at birth to become the best he could be and as such he was entered into the trials at a young age to become a space marine. In these trials he came across the toughest opponents he had faced, and only just succeeded in becoming a potential space marine. At the chapter of the Novamarines he trained hard like all the other potential candidates hoping that one day he would be elevated to the position of scout and eventually a full battle brother.

He was known for his fiery temper during the harsh training, though his dedication was unwavering. Soon he was selected and put into a scout squadron, learning how to use all manners of weapons successfully but there was none he preferred more than close combat weaponry. He was elevated to a full brother during the seige of Medos VI, showing outstanding courage and a sense of duty.

As a marine it was quickly realised where he would be best suited and he was inducted into one of the companies two Assault marine squads. Here he honed his close combat skills to the point of perfection, his side arm never leaving its holster. During the purging of the system of Eros from the crude orks he lost his lower arm to a ork choppa as he plunged into the heart of the enemy lines, not caring of the consequences. This may have seemed rash but his squad and him carved a bloody path through to the Warboss allowing for his death, though his sergeant died in the process Gabriel led the remainder of the men during the campaign. 

After this he was given command of the Squad and strove to make them the best assault squad in the chapter. 

Armour Type: Mark VI

Weaponary: Bolt Pistol, Combat shield and power sword

Squad Type: Assault Squad. 

Squad Weapons: Ramires- Flamer, Erkos- Plasma Pistol. Rapheal, Verso, Holius, Janus, Garvos, Nemus and Berro normal assault marines.. 

Squad Title: Avengers of Seros


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Name: Darius Anar

Age: 204yrs 

Appearance: Darius is the typical height for a marine, but is broader across in the shoulders. He has deeply tanned skin from being exposed to the elements of many worlds. He has hard eyes that resemble the color of ice that reflects his many years on war. And unlike normal Astartes he wears his black hair to his shoulders. He has 2 silver studs above his left eye to indicate over 2 centuries of service. He is relatively unscarred for a veteran of his age though he does have a scar over his left eye. 

Personality: Darius is an easy going marine when not in combat or on duty. He loves to socialize with fellow Astartes and spar in the training cages. But when he is in combat he is all business. He is relentless in his duty and takes the fight to the enemy. He is aggressive for a Tactical marine as he always pushes forward and drives toward the enemy and always advocates an aggressive strategic plan. He is fearless and extremely stubborn and refuses to retreat even a meter of ground to the enemy. He is also very loyal to the men of his squad and has never left a marine behind, fallen or not. He will, and has, put his own life in danger to protect and save the men under his command.

History: Darius was born on one of the training planets of the Novamarines and passed the trials at an early age. After several years as a scout, where he was noted for his aggression and stubbornness, he was assigned to the 6th company as a tactical marine. He quickly came to the attention his Captain for always volunteering for the most dangerous tasks and always endangering himself to ensure the safety of his squad and fellow brothers. During a mission to hunt and eliminate a band of traitorous Alpha Marines on Victor 8 that he was promoted to replace his Sgt was killed. Darius’s squad was the rearguards for a tactical withdraw when they were overrun by a squad of traitor marines. His sgt fell to the champion as they were boarding there Rhino, but Darius leapt back out of Rhino and emptied a bolter clip into the champion. The rest of his squad followed his example and they recovered their Sgt’s body.

He was later transferred to his present company where he has lead his squad to many glories and honor. Darius is regarded as reliable and determined Sgt that can be called upon to secede in the direst situations and prevail, and because of his aggressive attitude his squad his known as the ‘Hammers of Guilliman’. Darius was also the youngest Astartes in the chapter to receive both the Iron Halo and an Imperial Laurel. Darius was also awarded a Valor Crest by the Chapter Master. He received this award during the scouring of a space hulk. 

Armor Type: Mark VII

Weaponry: Combi-Flamer, Power Sword, and melta-bombs. Also, because Darius his usually at the fore front of the conflict he also carries a homing beacon so that deep striking assault squads can land right at the front lines. 

Squad Type: Tactical Squad

Squad Weapons: Lucas has a Flamer; Gaius has a heavy bolter, and Marius, Nero, Taurus, Varro, Denter, Metelles, Trajan, Rufus have Bolters. The entire squad has frags and kraks. 

NEW!! The squad is known as the ‘Hammers of Guilliman’ and Darius is known often referred to as ‘Guilliman’s Hammer’


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're all in. Now we need two more at least before the roleplay can start. Vaz, you can have your armour :victory:.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

*Name:* Akkad Fulcram

*Age:* 263

*Appearance:* Just slightly taller than average marines in the Novamarines he has a similar build to the rest of his battle brothers. He has many small light scars all over his face except around his eyes which have deep dark scars he received from a campaign against the orks when a stikkbomb exploded at point blank range in his face. He lost both eyes and has two robotic prosthetic to replace them both. Has short thin brown hair which tends to stand down at all times.

*Personality:* Akkad is a quiet and serious person ever since his friend died during training when they were both selected to be Space Marines. It has left him emotionally and psychologically traumatized and now only cares about the mission he is tasked to do. He leads with a strong and soundless demeanor and aura about him and is a man of few words getting straight to the point and is always calculating inside his quiet head of his.

*History:* Raised on a Medieval planet, Akkad was strong among the youth of his castle and quite competitive always looking for someone stronger to better himself and developed a strong relationship with another child Rogus they were the best of friends. When the Novamarines came to the planet for new recruits Akkad and Rogus were among the many to be chosen fit to be Space Marines. After the many years of training and further bonding the pair became inseparable, always being at each others side. But one day during training an accident that would change Akkads life forever happened. During a live training exercise Rogus was mortally wounded and died in the hands of his best friend and brother. From then on Akkad has been devoid of life and all emotion, never feeling any attachment whatsoever to anybody else and only the chapter.

He has risen through the ranks over his many years of distinguished service to the chapter and now serves as squad sergeant of a Devastator Squad.

*Armour Type:* Mark VI

*Weaponary:* Storm Bolter, Power weapon and Melta Bombs

*Squad Type:* Devastator Squad

*Squad Title:* The Disdain

*Squad Weapons:*
2nd in Command Cortez: Boltgun - Frag and Krak grenades
Fulton: Boltgun - Frag and Krak grenades
Sabathon: Boltgun - Frag and Krak grenades
Decon: Boltgun - Frag and Krak grenades
Perun: Boltgun - Frag and Krak grenades
Laora: Heavy Bolter - Frag and Krak grenades
Fredrik: Heavy Bolter - Frag and Krak grenades
Davren: Missile Launcher - Frag and Krak grenades
Cleon: Multi-Melta - Frag and Krak grenades


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard, one more person and we can start the roleplay :victory:. five more and we have a full company. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Is there a choice of transport for the men? IE Creating a rapid response squad of 6 men mounted in a Razorback or the like.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'll allow you to do that. :victory:. If you get your character sheet posted later today, then I can start the first post before I go on holiday on tuesday.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Bellum Macharius

Age: 295

Appearance: When men thing of an Astartes Bellum could easily be that man. He is built average for an Astartes with tanned skin. He has two studs over his left eye to show his two centuries of service. Most of the right side of his face and back to his ear has been replaced with cybernetics. Located on his left arm is a large silver =][= denoting his service in the Deathwatch.

Personality: Bellum is a friendly and inviting marine. He enjoys the company of his brothers, and other warriors. In combat he is calculating, and quick to act. There is no task he would ask another to undertake that he himself would not. 

History: After nearly three centuries of service Bellum has almost no memory of his time before. As a scout he did not show any true excellencies. As a battle brother he served with distinction, earning several honor badges. His constancy was what brought him to the attention of his superiors. While he might not have shown absolute excellency he constantly produced above average results.

During a conflict against Chaos Bellum's true gift became clear. Due to his consistency in combat he was chosen to lead a combat squad when the Astartes stormed a star-port being used by the foe. The assault itself was costly, but the Imperials managed to win the day. It was discovered that the driving force behind their success was Bellum's command. He had managed to rally the remnants of 3 other squads into an effective fighting force which pushed into the command area, and taking control of the defenses. For his actions he was given the honor of joining the Deathwatch at the age of 197 where he served with distinction for three decades. He returned with a reconstructed skull and cybernetics. When asked what had happened he simple replied, "I have done the Emperors work, and for it I was given a second chance to serve against his foes." After his return Bellum was promoted to the position of Sergeant, and given a tactical squad. 

Bellum has instituted a tactic normally reserved for sternguard squads. He mounts a smaller squad in the hull of a Razorback and uses the enhanced maneuverability and firepower to compensate for the loss of manpower. This tactic comes from his Deathwatch experience where he was forced to learn that the proper firepower in the correct place can turn the tide of any conflict. While there have been rumors of him being offered a position in the Sternguard Vetrans Bellum has shown no hint of moving from his current assignment.

Armour Type: Mark VIII

Weaponry: Combi-Melta, Powersword, Melta-Bombs.

Squad Type: Tactical Squad consisting of Bellum, and 5 other men mounted in "_Thunder Strike_" a Razorback equipped with a twin linked assault cannon, smoke launchers, searchlight, storm bolter, dozer blade, and extra armour.(BattleBrothers: Titanus, Dienekes, Crassian, Sefiel, Theis Driver: Brother Dameus Gunner: Brother Balian)

Squad Weapons: All Boltguns, bolt pistols, frag and krak grenades.

Squad Title (If any): While Bellum has never given the squad a name it has been referred to as "_Marcharius' Sternguard_" by the squad, or "_Honourum's Thunderbolt_" by other brother sergeants.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, you can have a Mark 8 Armour Type. And, welcome aboard. :victory:. I'll get this roleplay up asap.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Garviel Vintar

Age: 264

Appearance: Garviel is of average height and build for a Astartes, he often fights bare headed and he refused the two service studs he should have. His armour is heavily adorned with awards, three Marksmen’s Honours hang from his belt, an Imperial Laurel is on his helmet along with an Iron Skull at the front and several purity seals hang from various places.

Personality: Garviel is friendly and enjoys the company of his brothers however on the battle field his zeal rivals that of a chaplain as he roars out litanies and battle cries.

History: Garviel began his second life as a scout under the legendary Sergeant Telion while the sergeant was being ‘lent out’ to the Novamarines. Under his tutelage Garviel quickly honed his ranged skills and earned his first Marksman Honour when a well placed bullet through the eye of an Ork Warboss saved the distracted Chapter Master. Garviel quickly advanced to a tactical marine at age 37 and served with distinction for 50 more years before being inducted into the Deathwatch.

During his service in the deathwatch Garviel earned his second and third marksmen honours when two shots from his bolter ended the lives of both a Farseer and Autarch sending an elder host of Saim-Hann into disarray. For another 50 years Garviel fought with the deathwatch slaying countless numbers of all kinds of xenos from Tyranids on Malkor V to the Tau as part of Captain Sicarius’s strike force and as such has gathered much valuable experience. When he returned to the Chapter he was promoted to sergeant of his old squad when the old sergeant was promoted to the 1st company. However 63 years later Garviels rage overtook his reason while his squad were attached to an Imperial guard task force against the forces of the chaos god khorne, the Gods influence waxed strong on that battlefield and Garviel was caught up in its wake.
Filled with rage that shocked his squad mates he led them in a suicidal charge out of an entrenched position. Against the berserkers of Khorne and their lord only Garviel and Cassius survived albeit with Garviels rib plate shattered and Cassis in a coma. 

For a time after Cassius never fully trusted Garviel until the Siege of Tarness where they took command of the Imperial Guard garrison to hold off an Ork Waagh. Even the best Imperial tacticians predicted defeat in under a week but under the command of Squad Vintar and the heroism of the defenders, the Waagh was not only held for over six months but the Imperial reinforcements gathered during that time slaughtered the remaining Orks in less than a day. When the reinforcements arrived at the outpost Squad Vintar had been defending the only survivors that were found were the wounded members of the squad in the field apothecarian and Garviels ravaged body alive but badly wounded after defending his brothers from the last of the orks. 


Armour: Mark VII

Weaponry: Plasma Pistol, Combi-flamer, Power Sword, Melta Bombs.

Squad:
Cassius: Hvy Bolter
Saron: Meltagun
Yvrene, Aren, Antaheim, Forben, Dakeyras, Arbedark, Menahem: Bolters

Transport: Usually a drop pod or rhino but sometimes a razorback with half of the squad laying down fire.

Squad Title: The Guardsmen of Tarness (Shortened to ‘The Guardsmen’ usually-Tribute to the guardsmen they fought with on Tarness)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard, feel free to start posting in the latest (and first) update. I'm still waiting for everyone apart from Jackinator and G0arr to post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Captain Stillios, Chocobuncle and Vaz, you all need to post before I put up the next update tommorow, just to let you guys know. 

Great stuff so far guys, only Jackinator, your astartes need to be in charachter more, As I don't think a superhuman, enhanced angel of death would be called Jason, and say 'awww', maybe in the Imperial Guard, but this isn't an Imperial Guard Roleplay.

Edit your post if you've got the time, please.

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gotcha bud, hadn't seen the post in the new post feed, so must have missed it.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Changed it, but what's wrong with Jason? It's a classical heroic name, I don't really see why it's inappropriate. Surely a classical heroic name is ideal for a Space Marine? Regardless I've changed it, I think I wrote that one at some insane time in the morning and my writing is a little rusty. I remember thinking there was something off about the dialogue :laugh:. Thanks for pointing it out . My apologies. Just let me know if there are any other problems


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, fair point, I'll let you keep him. Update will be posted later today.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry gonna post later today, totally fell and ate the floor hella bad yesterday coming home from work on my skateboard, ended up bruising the bone, but yea anyways lol be up later today


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay everybody, I need all of you apart from Jackinator, G0arr and Marshall Ragnar to post, and remember for those of you that never posted on the first update, (Captain Stillios, Chocobuncle and Vaz), if you miss the next update your character will either by killed, transfered to somebody else who wants to join or made a non-playable character.

You have been warned. Thanks for those who have posted so far. The next update is coming between Sunday and Tuesday. 


Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoops. Mate, you could really do with PM'ing us for an update. It's only because it clicked today that I had signed up for this and checked for updates. Anyway.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Soz I didnt see the update 

Ill sling up a post tonight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaz: Sorry man, I will do in the future. . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

NEXT UPDATE IS UP!

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> There was a loud rumble on the battlefield as the Mawloc that was assaulting squads under the command of Sergeants Anar, Macharius and Vintar, leaving a gaping hole in the field as the tyranids swarmed on around it.


Did the Mawloc die?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No, it retreated along with the rest of the Tyranids. It was burrowing before the Commander died for another attack, but then upon the death of the commander, it retreated. As to why the nids retreated, you'll find out later in the roleplay.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I AM EXTENDING THE DEADLINE FOR MONDAY TOMMOROW!

For all of you who haven't posted, I am extending the deadline to monday, tommorow. 

I am also introducing a new, additional element into this roleplay, and depends on how quickly you can get your post for the latest installment up.

It's a thing I like to call "The Morale High Ground".

Basically, the first two people to post (but they still must be pretty good quality posts, remember), will gain The Morale High Ground for the update. If they manage to retain the Morale High Ground for the next update, you will be granted with a special charachter upgrade. The Morale High Ground chart is as follows:

MHGP stands for Morale High Ground Points. If you miss the MHG in one update, your MHGP goes back to zero. 

2 MHGP - "Apothecary" - You may replace one slain squad member with a new recruit. 

3 MHGP - "Veterans" - Your Squads will be upgraded to Sternguard Veterans or Vanguard Veterans, allowing your squads to take any armour and weapons from the Sternguard/Vanguard entries in Codex: Space Marines. 

4 MHGP - "Unorthadox Tactics" - If you are a tactical sergeant, you gain an extra upgrade (this can be a weapon), in your squad if you wish (See Codex Options). 

5 MHGP - "Terminator Honours" - Your Squads will be granted Terminator Armour. 

6 MHGP - "Ancient Hero" - If your charachter is slain in battle, you loose control of your squad but you become entombed in Dreadnought Armour. 

By the end of this roleplay, I aim for everybody to have the Veteran Upgrade at least. Some of you will hopefully have more. 

I hope you like this system, as it will encourage people to post quicker and have an increase in quality posts, and so we can speed the roleplay up and get a lot of posts in. 

We are starting from the next update, so at the moment, everybody starts with 0 MHGPs. 

You will be awarded half a MHGP if you allow one of your squad members to die in battle. (Note: you can only kill off a maximum of two of your squad members, unless I mention otherwise.).

Hopefully this is all clear for everybody. Any questions, post here or PM me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

TOTAL MHGPS SO FAR: (11 March 2011)

Captain Stillios - 0.5 (One of his men died in the latest update, so I'm allowing this to squeeze by as none of the others let theirs die (Unless I've forgotten)). 
Vaz - 0
Chocobuncle - 0
Jackinator - 0
Marshal Ragnar - 0
G0arr - 0
Lord Ramo - 0 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hang on, surely if you're starting with these points straight away me and G0arr should get one as we're the first two to post on that update


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> Hang on, surely if you're starting with these points straight away me and G0arr should get one as we're the first two to post on that update


And thats why such a thing is a rather bad idea. No longer are you trying to have members give good posts, with length or detail or interaction or character growth. No, instead we will be seeing some people eschewing the above so that they can post first and get a 'reward'. A 'reward' I might add that makes them more super-badass-stand-out-like-a-sore-thumb-everybody-must-be-unique when it comes to fighting and more cardboard cutouts when it comes to everything else.

First post about this, in my opinion, very bad idea is someone whining for why they should get a leg up on others.


Also, you honestly need to sign out every time you post Bane? Are you really that much of a narcissist that you must see your member-name no less than two times for every post (or damn near all of them)?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Not whining, merely pointing out that he has come up with an idea, but then only applied it to his own character. And I've been the first to post on all of his updates so far and what's wrong with my writing?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

darkreever: thanks for your feedback. I'm going to see how this system works in the next update before I decide to scrap it. 

Jackinator: what do you mean by applying it to your my own charachter? Also, your stuff is fine, I decided not to give you the advantage because nobody had any warning about it.

Sorry about the delay, the next update will either be up today, tommorow or Thursday (Mainly due to me having to catch up on lots of revison, sorry guys).

Oh, and Darkreever again, if it annoys people then I'll stop.

Simples. *Squeak*. 

(If anyone gets the reference).


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, my bad, I misread what you'd written, ignore my ramblings :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, MHGPs are now in effect and the next update is up. 

Also, Captain Stillios, I couldn't send you the pm because your inbox is currently full, so basically, I want good quality, good structured posts as I will dish out MHGPs if I think they're good enough.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems like me and Jackinator posted pretty damn quick.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ha ha, if I'm on then I post :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay then, the moral high ground points for this update go to Lord Ramo and Jackinator!

That makes the standings as follows:

Captain Stillios -0.5
Vaz - 0
Chocobuncle - 0
Jackinator - 1
Marshal Ragnar - 0
G0arr - 0
Lord Ramo - 1

Okay, so Jackinator and Lord Ramo, are currently in the lead for Moral High Ground Points, with Captain Stillios a close second.

Tough luck everyone else, but remember, high quality posts will be granted a MHGP, so that's no reason to not post.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, is this dead? Or are you going to be updating any time soon?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, I'm sorry Jackinator, this thread kind of died .


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn, just when it was getting interesting . Thanks anyway


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I am still in if we want to keep it going. Sorry I hadnt posted yet but life has been absalutely crazy for the last couple of weeks, but its settled back down for now. Just let me know if we are going to continue this one. It was a cool story and I would love to continue it


----------

